#  Vorstellungen >   Von wo seid ihr eigentlich .... >

## riba67

Hallo, 
mich würde interessieren wo ihr denn so wohnt? Kommt ihr hauptsächlich aus Deutschland? Ich selbst lebe in Wien, gibts hier noch mehr Österreicher :Huh?:  
LG
Birgit

----------


## sony

hallo birgit 
hallo nach wien 
ich wohne in der ostschweiz, nähe st. gallen

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu 
Ich komme aus Frankfurt am Main.
Ja hier gibt es noch mehr Österreicher  :Zwinker:  
Ach ja, habt ihr oben in der Forum-Navigation schon den Menüpunkt "Landkarte" entdeckt?
Dort könnt ihr euren Wohnort mit einem Pin markieren.  :Zwinker:

----------


## Elfe

> Ach ja, habt ihr oben in der Forum-Navigation schon den Menüpunkt "Landkarte" entdeckt?

 Ja, ich zumindest. 
Habe es nach einem Fehlversuch heute auch geschafft, meinen Wohnort zu verraten, 
auch für Dich, Birgit  :number_one_cut:  
LG Elfe :r_champion:

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen! 
Wir wohnen im schönen Rheinland, genauer gesagt in Leverkusen. Wir haben aber auch eine enge familiäre und freundschaftliche Verknüpfung nach Hamburg! 
Gebürtig komme ich aus Ostwestfalen, mein Mann halt aus Hamburg! 
Bin als Kind durch Vater's Beruf bedingt viel umgezogen und habe also auch schon viele Ecken von Deutschland kennengelernt! Der nächste Umzug wird dann der 27. in meinem Leben! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Elfe

> * 
> Gebürtig komme ich aus Ostwestfalen*

 Willkommen im Club  :Zwinker:  Woher denn  :Huh?:   
Elfe

----------


## Monsti

Griaß di Birgit,  hier meldet sich Österreich: Ich wohne im schönen Tirol, wo's heute zum ersten Mal bis ins Tal runter schneite. In Wien war ich im September 2004 das letzte Mal, im AKH nämlich *schauder*.  Liebe Grüße von Angie  Der Ausblick aus unserem Küchenfenster:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Elfe! 
Bin in Minden (Westf.) geboren. Und Du? 
Hi Monsti! 
Der Blick bei Dir aus dem Küchenfenster sieht so richtig postkartenmäßig aus und wenn ich mir nun noch Schnee vorstelle.... Schööööön! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## riba67

Hi Monsti, 
schön schauts aus bei dir!!!

----------


## Monsti

Mh, das Schneebild kann ich nachliefern. Seit letzter Nacht liegen hier nämlich zwischen 20 und 30 cm Neuschnee. Weitere ca. 30 cm sind für die kommende Nacht angekündigt. Kommt morgen also wieder unsere Schneefräse zum Einsatz.  Verschneite Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Monsti! 
Mensch ist das nett bei Euch, dabei mag ich eigentlich gar nicht gerne Schnee. Aber bei Euch ist das sicher auch was anderes als hier, wo der Schnee sofort grau und matschig wird! 
Habt Ihr denn auch im Winter Feriengäste bei Euch in der Wohnung? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## günni

*habe jetzt 
auch meinen eintrag in die landkarte gemacht! 
LEIDER
war offenbar ne wolke vorm satellit...iss net so schön scharf.... 
günni*

----------


## Teetante

*Oooooooops, Günni, Du erinnerst mich da an was! 
Werde Lars nochmal auf die Füsse treten, daß er meinen Pin endlich wieder setzt! Ich selber siedele mich immer falsch an, also lasse ich das lieber machen! 
Lg, Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Gib es zu Günni, irgendwelche geheimen Forschungsanlagen, gelle.. :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@claus 
nun halt Dich aber mal ein wenig zurück Du.
Die Labors die Du meinst liegen südlicher ! 
Info
Obelix1962

----------


## Claus

@Obelix  :Huh?:  wie meinen??

----------


## Obelix1962

Atomforschungszentrumm in Karlsruhe !!!

----------


## Claus

Ach so!! :Grin:  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle 
na ja werden sich so manche wohl sagen schon wieder der. 
Aber als Wächter der Landkarte, als Avatar der Geografie hätte
ich halt schon ein Paar Pin's mehr auf der Landkarte. 
In der alten Forumsversion hatten so viele Ihren Pin gesetz.
Wäre nachdem die neue nun auch vielen Bekannten bekannt ist 
net weenn Ihr Euch pin Eurem Pin auf der Karte verewigt. 
Grüßle
                 Euer
                                  Landkartennavatar

----------


## Küken

Ich wollt mein Fähnchen grad setzen, aber irgendwie geht das nicht...  
Bin grad völlig überfordert...

----------


## Teetante

*Is ganz einfach... gibt es auch schon ein thema hier drüber. Muß mal suchen, bis gleich! 
Haste doch schon hingekriegt! Sag das doch!*

----------


## Küken

Klar, so genau das du mich jetzt ohne Wegbeschreibung besuchen kommen kannst, allerdings unter der alten Adi :Huh?: ?

----------


## Teetante

*Wenn Du Dir meinen Pin anguckst, wohne ich scheinbar auf einem Hochsitz im Wald und das mit voller Absicht! 
Wofür gibt es Telefone, Handys, Emails? Irgendwie komme ich schon an Deine neue Adresse! Außerdem ist es noch nicht soweit!*

----------

